# dhcpcd fails to get ip

## merlinux

Hi!

I have a great problem with dhcpcd.

I am able to connect to my wifi accesspoint , but when i start dhcpcd it doesn't give me the ip address...

info, eth1: dhcpcd 3.2.3 starting

info, eth1: hardware address = 00:c0:a8:b2:28:39

info, eth1: broadcasting for a lease

debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x161120d5

debug, eth1: waiting for 20 seconds

debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x161120d5

debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x161120d5

debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x161120d5

debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x161120d5

debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x161120d5

debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 0x161120d5

info, eth1: trying to use old lease in `/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth1.info'

debug, eth1: sending ARP probe #1

debug, eth1: sending ARP probe #2

debug, eth1: sending ARP probe #3

debug, eth1: sending ARP claim #1

debug, eth1: sending ARP claim #2

info, eth1: adding IP address 169.254.213.178/16

debug, eth1: no dns information to write

this is the "dmesg | tail" :

[fglrx] Receive enable interrupt message with irqEnableMask: 20008000

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -202871113 ns)

fuse init (API version 7.9)

bcm43xx: Radio enabled by hardware     <------- i'm using bcm43xx

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

SoftMAC: Open Authentication completed with 00:11:e3:d4:42:2c      <----- the authentication is completed

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

APIC error on CPU0: 00(40)

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

here is my wpa_supplicant.conf : 

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=users

eapol_version=2

ap_scan=2

fast_reauth=1

network={                               <------------- my university network

        ssid="UPVNET2G"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        eap=PEAP

        identity="XXXXXXXXX"

        password="XXXXXXXX"

        #ca_cert="/etc/ssl/certs/GTE_CyberTrust_Global_Root.pem"

        ca_cert="/etc/ssl/certs/GlobalSign.pem"

        scan_ssid=1

        #Com el RADIUS es el MS IAS --> peapver=0

        phase1="peapver=0"

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

#        priority=3

        priority=15

}

network={                                  <----------- my home network

        ssid="THOMSON22B"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0="XXXXXXXXX"

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

        priority=1

}  

*The problem i have is in my home network....or better....there are some problems in my university too , but do not involve dhcpcd!  :Very Happy: 

 I have upgrade dhcpcd to the last version (3.2.3) and i have tried the "-I''" option without success.

**i am an italian student in a shared flat in Spain.....and what i call "my home accesspoint" really is the wifi router of the flat!

*** i can't access to the router!  :Sad: 

I have read tons of forums......

Is there someone who can help me?

----------

## avx

Same goes for me, I've associated my wlan-nic to my access-point, try to dhcpcd eth1 and that times out.

I have absolutely no clue why, but if I look into resolve.conf after that try, the nameserver changed(I'm using 10.... for my lan and the resolve.conf then now has something with 192.168....) - weird  :Sad: 

----------

## UberLord

Do other dhcp clients work? If not, then it's an issue with the wireless, not dhcpcd.

----------

## avx

Thanks UberLord, I'll do some investigation. I'd say it's a bug in the firmware of my router (AVM FritzBox 7170), cause the changed nameserver is actually the default IP of the router...

While you're at it, maybe you could do me a favour and also have a look at this(baselayout2), thanks.

--

ph

----------

## merlinux

I'm sorry but....i don't know other dhcp client than dhcpcd!  :Very Happy: 

So i haven't tried with others.

Now i investigate and i'll try with others.

thank you

----------

## merlinux

hi!

I've tried with pump , but nothing!...no ip address!

If it is not a dhcpcd problem where is the problem?

It seems that all the rest is ok....any idea?

----------

## merlinux

I've downgraded the version of dhcpcd to 3.2.0 hoe i hae read in this forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-653954-highlight-dhcp.html but for me it doesn't work....here there is a screenshot of my desktop to explain what i'm talking...

http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dhcpcdtimeoutvc8.png

----------

## UberLord

So it's a wireless issue.

I advise using a static IP address and ping across until you get it working.

----------

## merlinux

Hi to all!

I've tried using a fixed ip and ping the router , but doesn't work.

in a moment of desperation i've tried the ubuntu livecd.....it works!  :Sad: 

But how???

I don't know how to discover the infos i need to make gentoo works!

Ubuntu seems doesn't have a wpa_supplicant.conf , uses nm-applet and NetworkManager  that i'm not able to make to work in gentoo , and here dhclient seems to work while in gentoo not!!  :Crying or Very sad: 

ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | tail

root      8784  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   16:05   0:00 [xfsdatad/0]

root      8791  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   16:05   0:00 [xfsbufd]

root      8792  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   16:05   0:00 [xfssyncd]

root      9061  0.0  0.2  16580  1884 ?        S    16:11   0:00 /sbin/wpa_supplicant -g /var/run/wpa_supplicant-global9

dhcp      9062  0.0  0.1  15064  1408 ?        S    16:12   0:00 /sbin/dhclient -1 -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth1.leases -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth1.pid -q -e dhc_dbus=31 -d eth1

ubuntu    9135  0.0  0.0   3904   564 ?        S    16:12   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/firefox

ubuntu    9147  0.0  0.0   3904   580 ?        S    16:13   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/lib/firefox/run-mozilla.sh /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin

ubuntu    9151  2.7  7.2 586744 65220 ?        Sl   16:13   0:17 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin

ubuntu    9196  0.0  0.1  15024  1052 pts/0    R+   16:23   0:00 ps aux

ubuntu    9197  0.0  0.0   5048   652 pts/0    R+   16:23   0:00 tail

....please tell me how i can discover how ubuntu make this damn connection.....i like gentoo and i don't want to change!   :Crying or Very sad: 

What i know for sure is that the wireless security is "wep 64/128 Hex" and authentication is "shared key"   

http://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ubuntuwj5.png

----------

## avx

Sorry, can't help you with your problem, just wanted to report back, that it's been a stupid PEBCAK-thingy on my side - forgott to take the other nic down or setting appropriate rules, so no problem of dhcpcd.

----------

## eulogious

I have been having some what of the same problem with dchpd and gentoo.  I am not using wireless, but I have a computer that connects up to my comcast modem.  Sometimes when I release and renew IPs, or attach another computer to the modem and then reconnect the original computer back to the modem, I can not get an IP from comcast.  No matter how many times I reboot, or release and renew dhcp.  Then I stick in the gentoo livecd, and boot up, it get's an IP address fine.  I then reboot into my gentoo, and it get's an IP address fine.   But only AFTER I have booted to the livecd and got an IP address that way  :Confused:   This was happening some time ago (month or so), and hasn't effected me since.  I just thought it was me...  If anyone does have any ideas on why this might happen, it would be good to solve the mystery!  Just my two cents.

----------

